# A day on the boat with the wife



## eric-holmes (May 29, 2010)

I was able to have a Friday off and I spent it on the lake with my wife. I snapped this shot of her while she was sitting on the back of the boat. I was trying to keep in mind, "light advances, dark recedes".


----------



## eric-holmes (May 29, 2010)

C&C anyone?


----------



## shadowlands (May 29, 2010)

She's pretty. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eric-holmes (May 29, 2010)

Thanks for the compliment.


----------

